# Sencilla pregunta, dificil respuesta

## Solusan

Hola a tod@s,

Hace días que me ronda una pregunta que no soy capaz de resolver.

Cual es el futuro de Gentoo?

Es decir, hacia donde va?

Gracias a tod@s.

----------

## achaw

Este es un post extraño....

----------

## Solusan

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Este es un post extraño....

 

Si que lo es, si... pero es que me pierde el intentar proyectar el futuro de esta distro....

Y eso que me gusta.

----------

## the incredible hurd

He aquí la respuesta a tu pregunta:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/roll-call/userinfo.xml

Evidentemente, no son más de mil como en debian, pero buenas intenciones no faltan.

Si hay algo que te preocupe más que todo lo demás, busca a alguien que te haga el training y únete al equipo de desarrollo.

Yo tengo muy claro que el futuro, dado que es algo que no existe y que todo sistema UNIX odia, no es algo predecible. Pero si consultas a Rappel no dudes en pedirle permiso para compartir sus respuestas aquí en el foro   :Laughing: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Hace días que me ronda una pregunta que no soy capaz de resolver.
> 
> Cual es el futuro de Gentoo?
> ...

 

Mmmmm, ¿tiene que ir a algún sitio?

Yo creo que ya funciona. Mi lógica es mucho más simple: si no está roto, no lo arregles.

----------

## Solusan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmmmm, ¿tiene que ir a algún sitio?
> 
> Yo creo que ya funciona. Mi lógica es mucho más simple: si no está roto, no lo arregles.

 

Bueno, la idea es saber como reacciona en el mundo en el que hay muchísimas distros.

Pensar en si realmente es una distribución con futuro, que es difícil que muera a día de hoy.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Solusan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Mmmmm, ¿tiene que ir a algún sitio?
> 
> Yo creo que ya funciona. Mi lógica es mucho más simple: si no está roto, no lo arregles. 
> ...

 

No es difícil, es imposible  :Razz: 

Siempre ha habido gente condenando a muerte a Gentoo. Desde que nació. Pero eso es normal. Gentoo tiene sus incondicionales y sus detractores, como Iron Maiden jejeje. Gran parte del poder de Gentoo es el hecho de ser una metadistro, y no una distro en el sentido convencional de la palabra. Es decir... en realidad, Gentoo no es una unidad definida. Cada uno crea su SO a partir de un manual y el código fuente, y eso jamás va a desaparecer, por tanto, la desaparición de Gentoo es imposible, a no ser que desaparezca la humanidad, por supuesto.

En ese sentido, Gentoo lo hace el usuario. Mientras haya usuarios de Gentoo, habrá Gentoo. Gentoo no necesita versiones, ni tiene paquetes propios, ni tiene nada de nada. Solo una cantidad ingente de información, una comunidad de usuarios hiperdesarrollada, y unos foros y listas de correo que son realmente impresionantes.

----------

## Solusan

 :Smile: 

ok!

Gracias!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Giremos un poco el hilo.

Ultimamente no hago mas que escuchar cantos de sirena sobre Paludis.

¿Creéis que el futuro de Gentoo pasa por mutar Portage?  :Wink: 

----------

## Solusan

Pues no le veo yo la fibra a paludis....

O al leerlo en diagonal, no he pillado bien de que va  :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Giremos un poco el hilo.
> 
> Ultimamente no hago mas que escuchar cantos de sirena sobre Paludis.
> 
> ¿Creéis que el futuro de Gentoo pasa por mutar Portage? 

 

Solo puedo dar mi opinión... saberlo no creo que lo pueda saber nadie con total seguridad.

Yo personalmente pienso que no. Pienso que el desarrollo de portage seguirá en la línea de ahora y siempre. Y pienso que bash y python van a seguir siendo los lenguajes usados. En cualquier caso, prescindir de bash es imposible, porque todos los ebuilds y eclasses son 100% scripts de bash. Python es un lenguaje potente para listas y es fácilmente extensible. El desarrollo con python supongo que es más rápido que con C, aunque yo mismo no entiendo mucho de python y por contra bastante de C y C++.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Después de apróximadamente 9 años que debe hacer que puse mis manos por primera vez en un Linux, un redhat 5.algo y después de ver la palabra ubuntu hasta en la sopa, Me decidí a probar la famosa distro por primera vez.

Acabo de descargarme la ultima versión, la 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon (por que siempre code names que en español suenan ridiculos y afeminados?) y la acabo de instalar para ver de que se trata.

Se instala en un abrir y cerrar de ojos en 7 clicks si no conté mal, desde el arranque hasta el reinicia, totalmente eye candy y deja todo configurado el solito, como quien no quiere la cosa. Hasta me activó compiz-fusion por defecto, sin preguntarme si lo quería.

(Duró mas o menos 30 minutos en mi disco rígido, jeje, Me sacó de quicio mas rápido de lo que esperaba)

No se cual será el futuro de Gentoo, pero que lejos que estamos de Ubuntu! 

Hermoso, rapido (no tanto como mi Gentoo que bootea casi dos veces mas rápido) y realmente funciona sin que el usuario tenga que enterarse de que pasa detrás de escena.

Ahora entiendo por que tiene tantos fanáticos talibanes defensores acérrimos.

Perdón por sacar al hilo del tema central.

Salud!

----------

## esculapio

Yo estoy esperando la evolución del portage; veo que cada vez es mas difícil mantener la cantidad de paquetes del árbol ademas de la cantidad de opciones de repositorios experimentales. Ademas que todos sabemos que no es garantia que porque aparezca algo marcado estable no nos desetabilice todo. OFFTOPIC= extraño la base de datos de los paquetes online, espero que lo arreglen pronto,las opciones disponibles no son del todo informativas.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Se instala en un abrir y cerrar de ojos en 7 clicks si no conté mal, desde el arranque hasta el reinicia, totalmente eye candy y deja todo configurado el solito, como quien no quiere la cosa. Hasta me activó compiz-fusion por defecto, sin preguntarme si lo quería.

 

normal, ubuntu está hecho para eso. 

 *Quote:*   

> No se cual será el futuro de Gentoo, pero que lejos que estamos de Ubuntu! 

 

es que gentoo no va dirigido a los mismos usuarios que ubuntu creo yo y por tanto no comparte los mismos objetivos ni de lejos. No estoy hablando de estas tonterías de "ubuntu pá burros" o "gentoo pá gurús", porque eso es una estupidez. Si lo que buscas es instalar gráficamente con cuatro clicks y que te den todo listo para usar, ubuntu es lo que buscas. Bueno, ubuntu o cualquier otra de las mas comunes, que son todas iguales al fin y al cabo.

Pero si tienes un poco de inquietud y te gusta juguetear necesitarás algo que sea muy flexible tanto en su instalación como en su administración y bueno ... por eso estoy aqui y seguiré mientras que siga así  :Smile: 

Sobre lo de portage / paludis, sinceramente me da lo mismo mientras que ambos estén disponibles, como pasa ahora mismo.

 *Quote:*   

> Yo estoy esperando la evolución del portage; veo que cada vez es mas difícil mantener la cantidad de paquetes del árbol ademas de la cantidad de opciones de repositorios experimentales. 

 

portage aunque quizás no lo parezca se está desarollando de la ostia, cada poco hay algún cambio significativo. Si no te gusta como funciona puedes probar paludis o pkgcore.

 *Quote:*   

> extraño la base de datos de los paquetes online, espero que lo arreglen pronto,las opciones disponibles no son del todo informativas.

 

yo desde siempre he usao -> http://gentoo-portage.com/ y hace poco encontré esta en estos mismos foros que es la que uso para buscar ahora -> http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Se instala en un abrir y cerrar de ojos en 7 clicks si no conté mal, desde el arranque hasta el reinicia, totalmente eye candy y deja todo configurado el solito, como quien no quiere la cosa. Hasta me activó compiz-fusion por defecto, sin preguntarme si lo quería. 
> 
> normal, ubuntu está hecho para eso. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   No se cual será el futuro de Gentoo, pero que lejos que estamos de Ubuntu!  
> ...

 

Y es que es verdad jeje. Este tipo de cosas no las entiendo. Si para un usuario, Ubuntu está más cerca de la perfección para sus metas específicas, creo que es una pérdida de tiempo no usarlo. El problema es que, ni todos pensamos eso, ni para todos el tener un tiempo de instalación de 7 minutos es algo importante, ni tan siquiera todos pensamos que beryl/compiz sea algo útil (y mucho menos, que deba instalarse por defecto).

Comparto tu afirmación, Gringo, cuando dices que esto no tiene nada que ver con pensar que nadie sea más burro por usar una u otra. Es más, pienso que si Ubuntu viene mejor para un caso determinado, lo que sería de burros sería empeñarse en usar Gentoo si no va bien para dicho objetivo, por la causa que sea. Todas las distros tienen su huequito, ni son mejores ni peores, todo depende del uso y las preferencias de cada uno. Lo que si sería un sinsentido sería pensar que Gentoo tiene que evolucionar hacia Ubuntu o viceversa. Si queremos usar Ubuntu, ya tenemos una, y es tontería convertir Gentoo en otra igual.

Mi preferencia por Gentoo, cuando los tiempos de compilación no son críticos, no se basa en rendimiento, ni el elitismo, ni el ser guay. Soy muy mayorcito para eso ya. Simplemente, estoy cansado de infiernos binarios, en los que un sencillo update te joroba el sistema hasta la médula. O eso, o solo puedes actualizar de año en año o de 18 en 18 meses. Si bien eso en kde o mplayer me da igual, no me parece tan bonito para cosas como librerías que pueden tener vulnerabilidades, kernels o servidores varios.

Por eso, y no por otro motivo esotérico, es por lo que escojo una distro basada en fuentes. Y de entre todas las que hay, la documentación de Gentoo y su soporte son los mejores (no está mal, para ser una distro supuestamente moribunda). Por eso, es mi elección entre todas las disponibles.

Sobre portage... no se que decir. Todo el mundo se queja pero todavía no he escuchado una explicación detallada sobre en que forma se supone que está degenerando. Si alguien pudiera exponer cuáles son los supuestos problemas, y de paso, demostrar que portage está más roto o tiene menos funcionalidad que hace, digamos, 6 meses... yo estaría encantado de discutir el tema dentro de mis posibilidades. Pero sinceramente, no creo que ninguna de las dos afirmaciones sea verdad.

----------

## Solusan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> portage aunque quizás no lo parezca se está desarrollando de la hostia, cada poco hay algún cambio significativo. Si no te gusta como funciona puedes probar paludis o pkgcore.

 

Pero... cual es la diferencia sustancial entre paludis y portage?   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> extraño la base de datos de los paquetes online, espero que lo arreglen pronto,las opciones disponibles no son del todo informativas.
> 
> Yo desde siempre he usao -> http://gentoo-portage.com/ y hace poco encontré esta en estos mismos foros que es la que uso para buscar ahora -> http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/
> 
> 

 

Espectacular: http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/  :Cool: 

Pero...  realmente te buscas ebuilds y lo pones en tu gentoo para luego emerger el paquete?

Yo jamás lo he hecho... me da como respetillo que no se lo baje el portage en cuestión   :Neutral: 

Con un emerge --sync y las actuaciones propias y excelsas que te deja hacer el portage con el make.conf

----------

## Solusan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por eso, y no por otro motivo esotérico, es por lo que escojo una distro basada en fuentes. Y de entre todas las que hay, la documentación de Gentoo y su soporte son los mejores (no está mal, para ser una distro supuestamente moribunda). Por eso, es mi elección entre todas las disponibles.
> 
> 

 

Creo que tu explicación al respecto es acertada, elegante y correctamente argumentada (sin peloteos).

Supuestamente moribunda?

Yo no creí haber notado eso? ciertamente?

Por otra parte aprovecho para poner esta referencia a este post que habla de crear una distro basada enteramente en gentoo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-595565-highlight-binario.html

Y de paso también os pongo el repositorio que estoy creando actualizado diariamente.

http://fdesk.es/packages/i686/

Si alguien tuviera alguna idea ruego me lo comentéis.

Gracias infinitas.

----------

## gringo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> muchas cosas sensatas

 

como de costumbre explicas bastante mejor que yo lo que pienso del tema, nada que añadir  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sobre portage... no se que decir. Todo el mundo se queja pero todavía no he escuchado una explicación detallada sobre en que forma se supone que está degenerando. Si alguien pudiera exponer cuáles son los supuestos problemas, y de paso, demostrar que portage está más roto o tiene menos funcionalidad que hace, digamos, 6 meses... yo estaría encantado de discutir el tema dentro de mis posibilidades. Pero sinceramente, no creo que ninguna de las dos afirmaciones sea verdad.

 

yo no comparto eso de que portage esté roto u obsoleto o desfasado, primero porque no me lo parece y segundo porque no soy quién para decir eso, porque no tengo ni puta idea del tema.

En lo que si veo que portage podría mejorar bastante es p.ej. en que se pueda desintalar algo y todas sus dependencias de una manera rápida y fiable o que sea mas rápido a la hora de crear un simple emerge -uDp world p.ej. En una máquina moderna quizás no se note tanto pero en un sistema con pocos recursos se agradece algo que sea mas rápido. Estas dos que cito creo que en pkgkore tb. se han solucionao y en paludis se nota bastante diferencia.

 *Quote:*   

> cual es la diferencia sustancial entre paludis y portage? 

 

http://paludis.pioto.org/portagedifferences.html

 *Quote:*   

> Pero... realmente te buscas ebuilds y lo pones en tu gentoo para luego emerger el paquete? 

 

ahí miro si hay un ebuild disponible para lo que busco y si lo hay, si, lo busco, lo leo y si creo que tiene sentido, lo instalo.

 *Quote:*   

> http://fdesk.es/packages/i686/ 

 

yo estoy haciendo algo similar, estoy subiendo tb. binarios de determinados programas para ppc (G4) que tardan mucho en compilarse. Interesados pasaos por aqui

saluetes

----------

## Solusan

[quote="gringo"][quote="i92guboj"]

 *Quote:*   

> cual es la diferencia sustancial entre paludis y portage? 
> 
> http://paludis.pioto.org/portagedifferences.html

 

Ya está compilando  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> yo estoy haciendo algo similar, estoy subiendo tb. binarios de determinados programas para ppc (G4) que tardan mucho en compilarse. Interesados pasaos por aqui

 

Ta bien!!   :Cool: 

Si alguien pruena un binario no comprometido como puede ser cmatrix decidme si os ha chutado correctamente  :Smile: 

Salud!

----------

